# Grand Mayan Riviera Mayan update



## mikenk (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be returning tomorrow from Grand Mayan RM vacation / wedding (son). I thought I would give an update on several things that might interest people.

ON RESORT: 
This was my first trip here. I liked the resort very much; our 21 guests loved it. While I prefer the Nuevo location – much nicer pool complex; much less walking, this had it’s pluses: Playa 5th street – great fun and restaurants. The Cabo ruins were very interesting. I found the restaurants quite good and reasonable for such a resort. The new lobby is being constructed on 24 hour basis – or at least late into the night. The lazy river appears to be almost good to go.

AS A WEDDING SITE:
My son / wife did not like the GM wedding coordinator. Chose one in Playa at private beach. Worked out superb. Reception at Azura in Playa was great.

SALES EXPERIENCE: A PLEASANT SURPRISE
Compared to my experiences at Nuevo, this was unobtrusive. None of the guests even got approached. I did the update because I wanted to. Even that was very low pressure. I had originally bought resale quite cheap; I felt their upgrade offer was quite fair and the amenities worked well for me and I purchased the upgrade. Even though the first Grand Bliss units won’t be ready until October 09, the price, the free golf, the ability to roll over the registered week, no maintenance fee unless you use, and the senior discount program all worked well for me. It is amazing the power of knowing the 5 day rule to rescind (thanks TUG). I actually exercised it twice as I worked out contract wording; they actually negotiated and saw my point. It probably helped that my new daughter in law and her best friend were attorneys and advisors. 

Mike


----------



## Pat H (Oct 5, 2008)

Mike, can you explain what the Grand Bliss is?


----------



## Wonka (Oct 6, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Mike, can you explain what the Grand Bliss is?



(From a Grand Mayan Website).

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta is proud to present the creation of a new brand of resorts called Bliss and Grand Bliss. Construction of the new resorts, 40 shops and restaurants, and a new Jack Nicklaus golf course is currently underway outside of the Grand Mayan facilities. Duration for construction is scheduled for two years, but will not effect resort operations, services or amenities.


----------



## Pizza67 (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like a machine, seems like there will always be something "newer" or "better" to sell us.  Ah, but the properties are amazing.

On the lazy river/water park, were you able to get a good look or did the sales staff give the update?

When we were there at the end of July I was able to sneak a peek from the walkway and it looked like they were coming along nicely.  Looked to be a pretty good sized facility.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Mike, can you explain what the Grand Bliss is?



As I understand it, the Grand Luxxe units consist of three types: the Grand Bliss which is slightly upgraded GM units (500 more sq feet in master suite / refrig and MW in studio), the grand Luxxe units which are larger yet but intended for extended vacations, and the private residences. They did not mention the Bliss versus the Grand Bliss - not sure of that, but would like to understand. There are currently two GB in construction - Nuevo and Acapulco - scheduled for Oct 09. Cabo, RM, and Penasco targeted for 2010. The Nuevo unit is right next to the current GM complex per their scale model. 

Other than the size of the units, the differences are as follows:
- free wireless internet
- 8 months in advance scheduling with no units being blocked off for exchanges into the general vacation market
- 6 rounds of free golf per week
- 6 hours of spa classes / events per week
- carry over to next year if you don't use
- no maintenance fees unless you use
- 50% maintenance fee when you turn 75, free at 77.
- MF is $999 for 2009.

Most of the above are advantages to me now before the GB units are actually available - that's why I bought. it works for me. BTW, I plan on using my two weeks every year.

Mike


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Pizza67 said:


> It's like a machine, seems like there will always be something "newer" or "better" to sell us.  Ah, but the properties are amazing.
> 
> On the lazy river/water park, were you able to get a good look or did the sales staff give the update?
> 
> When we were there at the end of July I was able to sneak a peek from the walkway and it looked like they were coming along nicely.  Looked to be a pretty good sized facility.



According to my friendly updater who actually seemed like a good person and actually fought for me during the week on the negotiations  with the people down stairs, he said it was basically done. It is actually in the MP complex; I walked over and got as close as I could; it did look done based on a very small sample. It is huge - much larger the Nuevo Lazy River. I took some pictures of their scale model which showed it. Not sure how to post pictures, but will try if anyone interested.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2008)

mikenk said:


> Not sure how to post pictures, but will try if anyone interested.


Here's a good description of how to post pictures. See post #19 in that thread.

I'm sure people would like to see your pictures.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 6, 2008)

I would LOVE to see this! We just traded into the GM for Nov 2009, and were hoping this was going to be ready!


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my first attempt at a picture - no clue as what will happen. This is a picture of the Nuevo Vallarta scale model at the RM sales office. The Grand Bliss is in the middle between the GM and the Mayan palace.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2008)

Mike, you did great!


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I'll be. it seemed to have worked. Here is the Riviera Maya scale model resort; the GM units are top; the mayan palace at the bottom. The lazy river is at bottom right. the next picture will be a close up.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a closer view of the lazy river on the scale model which is supposedly close to opening. It is a long walk from the GM units. BTW, the Grand Bliss units are supposed to be in the area between the LR and the beach.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

On the RM lazy river, from this scale model and what I could see from through the construction zone, it really looks more like a large circular swimming pool than a lazy river as I love at Nuevo; it also looked quite deep at spots. Anyway, that was what the friendly sales guy called the lazy river.

BTW, I also took pictures of the Cabo GM, Penasco, and Acapulco models. let me know if anyone wants to see them also - now that Karen has shown me the secret.

Does anyone want to see the wedding pictures?

Mike


----------



## Gussie (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm interested in knowing what provisions in the contract you changed.  It's good to hear that they were reasonable about that.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2008)

mikenk said:


> Does anyone want to see the wedding pictures?


I love wedding pictures!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Mike. Looks like MP owners will be at the bottom of the totem pole. Did you get to see an actual Grand Bliss unit?


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I love wedding pictures!



Karen,

here is my son, new wife and five grandkids - two brand new for us.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

And here is one during wedding where all members of new family add sand in bottle to show unity.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Thanks, Mike. Looks like MP owners will be at the bottom of the totem pole. Did you get to see an actual Grand Bliss unit?



not sure on that; at RM, the new swimming complex is all surrounded by the Mayan Palace units.

No, just saw pictures; looks like GM units except size is a little over 1900 sqft.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2008)

mikenk said:


> here is my son, new wife and five grandkids - two brand new for us.


What a lovely family!  I love weddings on the beach--what fun! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Pizza67 (Oct 6, 2008)

mikenk said:


> Karen,
> 
> here is my son, new wife and five grandkids - two brand new for us.



Awesome.  Congratulations.  Thanks for the pictures & updates.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 6, 2008)

Gussie said:


> I'm interested in knowing what provisions in the contract you changed.  It's good to hear that they were reasonable about that.



I won't go into the exact details of our agreements as it might either raise expectations or perceive limitations, but I will discuss the issues I had, which may not be issues with others

1: on upgrade costs, they offered a buy back in cash if I returned my vacation fair weeks for 5 years. That made the upgrade costs quite reasonable and the weeks would be returned through "breakaway" weeks from a vacation club. I wanted no part of any vacation club and negotiated my vacation fair weeks back in.

2: The wording in the new contract was not specific enough for me regarding my ability to have guaranteed rights to all mayan property inventory. the new contact wording was very specific that I owned the grand Bliss units but had rights through sister resorts wording to all the other property, but sister resorts policies could be changed at any time unilaterally by grupo mayan. i wanted a firm contractual guarantee of my rights.

3: I also felt that agreeing to buy before the units were actually available should give me some additional amenities now to justify the higher maintenance fees. 

I was very honest about my issues and my rights to rescind; they seemed to play it fair also. I felt the resolutions were quite fair. I do believe that the RM customer reps are much less arrogant than those at NV.

Mike


----------



## mpizza (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike, thanks for posting the pictures, I have an exchange for March 2010 to Grand Mayan Riveria Maya.  I didn't realize they were constructing a lazy river, it looks great!  

Congratulations and best wishes to the newlyweds for a lifetime of happiness!

Maria


----------



## janapur (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

mikenk said:


> I won't go into the exact details of our agreements as it might either raise expectations or perceive limitations, but I will discuss the issues I had, which may not be issues with others
> 
> 1: on upgrade costs, they offered a buy back in cash if I returned my vacation fair weeks for 5 years. That made the upgrade costs quite reasonable and the weeks would be returned through "breakaway" weeks from a vacation club. I wanted no part of any vacation club and negotiated my vacation fair weeks back in.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you'll never have to test those changes.  I wouldn't be optimistic on your chances of enforcement.  I'm glad you had great trip and wedding.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 11, 2008)

The new lazy river looks great!  Has anyone heard an opening date for it?  We will be at the  Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for Thanksgiving week (in about 6 weeks).  Do you think it has a chance to be open by then?  

Kurt


----------



## mikenk (Oct 11, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> The new lazy river looks great!  Has anyone heard an opening date for it?  We will be at the  Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for Thanksgiving week (in about 6 weeks).  Do you think it has a chance to be open by then?
> 
> Kurt



While they were working like ants on the new lobby, I saw no action at all in that whole new pool complex. The sales guy said it was finished. Since there were a number of complete buildings closed when we were there, my guess (only a guess) is that they are going to open it at the start of their busy season - not exactly sure when that would be. With the economy crumbling, they might hold off a while as the other pool (which is huge on its own) was not busy at all.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 11, 2008)

I am very happy for you.  The wedding pictures are wonderful.  There were several weddings at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya during out stay in May 2008. It really is a beatiful setting for a wedding.  We were there for my sister in law's birthday party.


----------

